#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Ретрит с Его Святейшеством Намка Дриме Рабчжамом Ринпоче в Кунпэнлинге

## Кунпэнлинг

*Дорогие друзья!* 

*Изменились сроки и тема ретрита с Его Святейшеством Тертоном Намка Дриме Рабчжамом Ринпоче в Кунпэнлинге. Ретрит пройдет с 2 по 10 июня.*

*Предварительно заявлены следующие темы:* 

1. Такшам Нендро.

2. Мирная и Гневная формы Гесара - учение и практика.

3. Посвящение и учение сверхгневной формы Гуру Падмасамбхавы Дордже Дролло.

4. Посвящение и учение Хаягривы.

5. Огненное подношение Гесара.

*Ретрит начнется 2 июня в 17:30*

*Вот предварительное расписание по дням:*

6:00 - 7:30 - коллективная практика
7:30 - 8:30 - завтрак
*9:00 - 12:00 - учение*
12:30 - 13:30 - обед
*14:00 - 17:00 - учение*
18:00 - 19:00 - ужин
19:00 - 21:00 - коллективная практика

*10 июня - Огненная пуджа Гесара.*

*Подношение за учение - 3000 руб. Участие в отдельные дни ВОЗМОЖНО, подношение - 400 руб.*

Обращаем ваше внимание на то, *что дети до 7 лет на учение допускаться не будут*, в Кунпэнлинге будет работать няня, договариваться с которой родителям надо будет самостоятельно.

*Предварительная регистрация и бронирование мест на ретрит в Кунпэнлинге*:
+7 (495) 740 7998, +7 (963) 712 4693, kunphenling@gmail.com, Skype: kunphenling 

До встречи на ретрите!

----------

